# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MFG mit PKW ber Cadiz nach Medano/Teneriffa ca. 23.01.10

## Miko

Hallo,

ich berfhre meinen Pkw mit der Fhre am 26.01.2010 nach Teneriffa und htte noch Platz fr einen Mitfahrer. Abfahrt ist ab Wilhelmshaven ber den Raum Ruhrgebiet, FFM ...
Fhrerschein sollte vorhanden sein um sich unterwegs abzuwechseln. Pkw ist ein Grand Cherokee, Surfgepck knnte noch ein wenig mit. 
Alles Weitere kann am Besten direkt besprochen werden.

Roland

----------


## tigger1983

ich will nicht mit, aber hast du evtl. infos was so eine berfahrt kostet? Wollte nchstes WS nach gran canaria..
danke und viel glck bei der Suche

----------


## Miko

ca. 300 € Benzin und Mautgebhren
+ ca. 600 € Fhre
+100 € fr unvorhersehbares = ca. 1000 €

Auto da kaufen ist also definitiv gnstiger, da aber bei uns der Hausrat mit muss lohnt es sich, wenn auch knapp.

Gru, Roland

----------


## giraffee

Uahh nie wieder Fhre... dabei warens bei mir nur 4h odere so zwischen Fuerte und Tene...

----------

